# All web browsers cannot open most websites



## Hussein- (Jul 1, 2009)

I use Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.20.Whenever I go to some websites like facebook,myspace,careerbuilder,microsoft,download sites,and the big one av sites they wont open.All I get is connecting to...,transferring data from..,img.shack and it just keeps saying that and doesn't even load anything.It seems like a virus or spyware is blocking access to these sites.It only happens to sites I go to most and popular ones.When I try to download av software I get blocked from most of them and blocked from av sites.I tried EVERYTHING to remove it.I scanned with every scanner out there.I thought it was conficker or vundo but I scanned and nothing was found.I think its a rootkit hiding somewhere.I don't know where it is hiding.I used some tools to scan but I have Windows 98 so I can't get most rootkit scanners to work. I tried to flush dns,repair winsock,reinstall browswers,tried different browsers with the same result.I do get unknown host when pinging sites but can ping ip addresses.I do notice that my mouse sometimes gets locked for a second.I think I got this thing from a fake job email after that then it happened.What kind of virus/rootkit is hiding or is this? HELP!


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try to be specific about what you've tried - no point in saying "I tried EVERYTHING to remove it.I scanned with every scanner out there." because if you have actually tried EVERYTHING then there's not much any one else can do.
Hasve you tried Malwarebytes ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you think your computer might be infected, please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

